# + قراءة الكتاب المقدس في سنة



## egyptchristian (30 يناير 2008)

:new5:​ 
ناموس الرب كامل يرد النفس
شهادات الرب صادقة تصير الجاهل حكيماً
وصايا الرب مستقيمة تفرح القلب​ 
أخوتي الأحباء...
كلمة ربنا هي ماء الحياة. وكما يذبل ويموت الزرع بدون الماء ... كذلك نحن ايضاً عندما نبتعد عن الكتاب المقدس. لذلك عدو الخير دائماً يحاول أن يبعدنا عن قراءة الأنجيل بطريقة أو بأخرى. ​

لدي كتيب جميل جداً لقراءة الكتاب المقدس في سنة وحبيت أعمل ملف PDF لهذه القراءات حتى أشاركها مع اخوتي وحتى نشجع بعضنا على القراءة. ​ 
لقد انتهيت من عمل PDF لشهر يناير يمكنك به التعليم على الأجزاء التي قرأتها . وباذن ربنا سوف ارفع تباعاً باقي الأشهر.​ 
ولو كنت تفضل سماع الكتاب المقدس يمكنك تنزيله مجاناً من هنا http://www.engeel.org/​ 
ولو تحتاج برنامج للكتاب المقدس بأي لغة بالأضافة لخرائط ووسائل ايضاح كثيرة ومفيد جداً للبحث يمكنك تنزيله مجاناً من هنا http://www.e-sword.net/
للتعرف أكثر على البرنامج وامكانياته ارجو زيارة المواضيع التاليه:
E-sword
صفحة برنامج الاى سورد العربى
معجم الألفاظ العسرة للكتاب المقدس على e-Sword​ 
كتب تفاسير للكتاب المقدس وكتب أخرى كثيرة من *هنا*

صلوا من أجلي.​


----------



## egyptchristian (30 يناير 2008)

*قراءات شهر يناير*

قراءات شهر يناير

Download​


----------



## Meriamty (30 يناير 2008)

*رد على: + قراءة الكتاب المقدس في سنة*



موضوع راائع جداااا 


ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك تعب محبتك 


​


----------



## فادية (30 يناير 2008)

*رد على: + قراءة الكتاب المقدس في سنة*

الف شكر على الموضوع الرائع
تسلم ايديك 
ربنا يباركك
يثبت ​


----------



## egyptchristian (31 يناير 2008)

*رد على: + قراءة الكتاب المقدس في سنة*



Meriamty قال:


> موضوع راائع جداااا ​
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك تعب محبتك ​


 
أشكرك Meriamty على تعليقك الرقيق. ربنا يبارك حياتك.


----------



## egyptchristian (31 يناير 2008)

*رد على: + قراءة الكتاب المقدس في سنة*



فادية قال:


> الف شكر على الموضوع الرائع
> 
> تسلم ايديك
> ربنا يباركك
> ...


 
أشكرك أختي الغالية على تشجيعك وتثبيت الموضوع واتمنى ان الموضوع يكون حافز على المواظبة على قراءة الأنجيل. ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك.


----------



## egyptchristian (31 يناير 2008)

*قراءات شهر فبراير*

قراءات شهر فبراير​ 
Download​


----------



## sad_eyes (1 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: + قراءة الكتاب المقدس في سنة*

هذي نعمه كبيررره اننا نقرأ ونتعلم كلام ربنا

شي عظيم 

اشكرك اخي الكريم على دعوتك اللطيفه لقراءة الانجيل وربنا يباركك في حياة وكل خطوه تخطوها ويحميك ويحفظك .. وربنا يثبتك في ايمانك ..آمين​


----------



## ginajoojoo (2 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: + قراءة الكتاب المقدس في سنة*

فعلا موضوعك ده بركة كبيرة جدا ولفته جميلة للانتظام على قرائة الكتاب المقدس
ربنا يبارك عملك ويفرح قلبك بكل الخير​


----------



## egyptchristian (4 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: + قراءة الكتاب المقدس في سنة*



sad_eyes قال:


> هذي نعمه كبيررره اننا نقرأ ونتعلم كلام ربنا​
> 
> شي عظيم ​
> 
> اشكرك اخي الكريم على دعوتك اللطيفه لقراءة الانجيل وربنا يباركك في حياة وكل خطوه تخطوها ويحميك ويحفظك .. وربنا يثبتك في ايمانك ..آمين​


 
أشكرك أختي الغالية وربنا يبارك في حياتك ويحفظك ويسعدك.


----------



## egyptchristian (4 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: + قراءة الكتاب المقدس في سنة*



ginajoojoo قال:


> فعلا موضوعك ده بركة كبيرة جدا ولفته جميلة للانتظام على قرائة الكتاب المقدس​
> 
> 
> 
> ربنا يبارك عملك ويفرح قلبك بكل الخير​


 
أشكرك يا جينا على كلماتك الرقيقة. الكتاب المقدس دا كنز عظيم. ولكن في بعض الأحيان ننشغل عنه بأشياء زائلة لن تنفعنا. عجيب حقاً موقفنا هذا الذي يشبه أنسان فقير وفي بيته كنز ولا يستخدمه حتى يهلك جوعاً (الجوع الروحي).
الرائع في الكتاب المقدس انه كل ما نتعمق فيه ندرك ابعاد وأعماق جديدة لم ندركها من قبل. حقاً 

[q-bible]
"لِكُلِّ كَمَالٍ رَأَيْتُ حَدّاً أَمَّا وَصِيَّتُكَ فَوَاسِعَةٌ جِدّاً." ( مز 119 : 96 ) ​
[/q-bible]


----------



## egyptchristian (7 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: + قراءة الكتاب المقدس في سنة*

قراءات شهر مارس


Download​


----------



## egyptchristian (9 فبراير 2008)

*قراءات شهر أبريل*

قراءات شهر أبريل


Download​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (10 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: + قراءة الكتاب المقدس في سنة*

*ميرسي ليك*
*ربنا يباركك*
*ويعوض تعب محبتك*​


----------



## egyptchristian (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: + قراءة الكتاب المقدس في سنة*



ماريان ابراهيم قال:


> *ميرسي ليك*
> 
> *ربنا يباركك*
> 
> *ويعوض تعب محبتك*​


 
اشكرك أختي الغالية على تشجيعك لضعفي واتمنى ان يكون هذا الموضوع دافع للجميع للمواظبة على قراة الأنجيل. ربنا معاكي


----------



## egyptchristian (22 فبراير 2008)

*قراءات شهر مايو*

قراءات شهر مايو


Download​


----------



## egyptchristian (23 فبراير 2008)

*قراءات شهر يونيو*

قراءات شهر يونيو


Download​


----------



## egyptchristian (24 فبراير 2008)

*قراءات شهر يوليو*

قراءات شهر يوليو


Download​


----------



## egyptchristian (24 فبراير 2008)

*قراءات شهر أغسطس*

قراءات شهر أغسطس


Download​


----------



## egyptchristian (24 فبراير 2008)

*قراءات شهر سبتمبر*

قراءات شهر سبتمبر


Download​


----------



## egyptchristian (24 فبراير 2008)

*قراءات شهر أكتوبر*

قراءات شهر أكتوبر


Download​


----------



## egyptchristian (24 فبراير 2008)

*قراءات شهر نوفمبر*

قراءات شهر نوفمبر


Download​


----------



## egyptchristian (24 فبراير 2008)

*قراءات شهر ديسمبر*

قراءات شهر ديسمبر


Download​


----------



## maiada (10 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: + قراءة الكتاب المقدس في سنة*

موضوع روعه
وكتير كشجع
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعبك


----------



## egyptchristian (18 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: + قراءة الكتاب المقدس في سنة*



maiada قال:


> موضوع روعه
> وكتير كشجع
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعبك


 
أشكرك اختي الغالية Maiada على تشجيعك للموضوع. ربنا يبارك حياتك ويوفقك في جميع طرقك.


----------



## mero_engel (19 يونيو 2008)

*تسلم ايدك علي الموضوع الجميل *
*والمجهود الرائع*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## amjad-ri (5 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: + قراءة الكتاب المقدس في سنة*

موضوع راائع جداااا 


ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك تعب محبتك ​


----------



## مورا مارون (26 يوليو 2008)

*




*
*شكراا لتعبك*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## ana_more (5 أغسطس 2008)

بجد فكرة هايلة ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك


----------



## egyptchristian (2 أكتوبر 2008)

أشكركم أخوتي الأحباء على تعليقاتكم المشجعه. ربنا يبارك حياتكم.


----------



## لوقا عادل (11 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع جميل


----------



## الرب نوري و خلاصي (14 أكتوبر 2008)

ايهاب20 قال:


> ممكن نقول قراءة القران فى سنة افضل


 
*وممكن نقول ملكش دعوة *

*وممكن نقول ممكن تهوينا *

*وممكن نقول خليك فى حالك*

*سلام المسيح*


----------



## خاطى ونادم (14 أكتوبر 2008)

بجد موضوع اكتر من رائع ربنا يباركك


----------



## iam_with_you (22 أكتوبر 2008)

بجد موضوع جميل جدا ربنا يعطيك العافية


----------



## BishoRagheb (18 نوفمبر 2008)

الموضوع جميل 
الرب يبارك حياتك
صلي من اجلي ومن اجل الخدمة
(ان كان الله معنا فمن علينا)
بيشو


----------



## BishoRagheb (18 نوفمبر 2008)

الرب نوري و خلاصي قال:


> *وممكن نقول ملكش دعوة *
> 
> *وممكن نقول ممكن تهوينا *
> 
> ...


*وممكن نقول خليك فى حالك*


----------



## egyptchristian (19 نوفمبر 2008)

أشكركم اخوتي على مداخلتكم الرائعة. وأتمنى من مخلصنا الصالح أن يشجع هذا الموضوع الكثيرين على المواظبة على قراءة الأنجيل. وممكن نعمل مسابقات وجوائز للتشجيع. ياريت اللي عنده أفكار أو يحب نعمل مسابقات يقولي.


----------



## altoba (22 نوفمبر 2008)

موضوع اكتر من رائع
ربنا يعوضك


----------



## mero_engel (23 نوفمبر 2008)

*وممكن اقول محدش يرد عليه *
*بلغوني او بلغوا اي حد من المشرفين *
*من غير ما نرد علي بعض ونفتح حورات هنا في القسم*​


----------



## egyptchristian (12 ديسمبر 2008)

مرحباً بجميع أخوتي. 
كتب تفاسير للكتاب المقدس وكتب أخرى كثيرة من هنا


----------



## Hallelujah (12 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا عزيزي و السنة الجديدة قريبة و بمشيئة الرب ساقرا الكتاب المقدس بهذه الطريقة المنظمة

شكرا لك مجددا وادعو جميع الاخوة بدون استثناء قراءة الكتاب المقدس معنا لسنة  2009

لانه كلمة الرب القدوس الازلية به تعيش قلوبنا​


----------



## egyptchristian (21 ديسمبر 2008)

amnayamazigh قال:


> شكرا عزيزي و السنة الجديدة قريبة و بمشيئة الرب ساقرا الكتاب المقدس بهذه الطريقة المنظمة
> 
> شكرا لك مجددا وادعو جميع الاخوة بدون استثناء قراءة الكتاب المقدس معنا لسنة  2009
> 
> لانه كلمة الرب القدوس الازلية به تعيش قلوبنا​



أشكرك أخي الحبيب على هذه الكلمات الرائعة. قراءة الكتاب المقدس معزية جداً و تروي الروح. وكلمات الكتاب المقدس عميقة جداً وكل مرة نقرأها نكتشف ونفهم اعماق جديدة. ربنا يبارك حياتك ويحميك من كل شر وينجحك في جميع طرقك.


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 ديسمبر 2008)

ميررررررسى ياباشا 

ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك ​


----------



## duosrl (4 يناير 2009)

egyptchristian قال:


> :new5:​
> ناموس الرب كامل يرد النفس
> شهادات الرب صادقة تصير الجاهل حكيماً
> وصايا الرب مستقيمة تفرح القلب​
> ...



موضوع جميل
تسلم ايديك
ربنا يباركك


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (4 يناير 2009)

الف الف الف شكر

ربنا يعووووضك​


----------



## egyptchristian (5 يناير 2009)

شكراً kokoman و duosrl و فراشة على كلماتكم المحبة. وكل عام وأنتم طيبين بمناسبة بداية العام الجديد. ربنا ينجح حياتكم ويحقق جميع احلامكم.


----------



## amad_almalk (5 يناير 2009)

مرسيىىىىىىىىىىىى جدا ليك ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## egyptchristian (19 يناير 2009)

amad_almalk قال:


> مرسيىىىىىىىىىىىى جدا ليك ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​



شكراً يا عماد على تعلقيقك. ربنا يبارك حياتك.


----------



## ام كيرياكوس (3 فبراير 2009)

موضوع راائع جداااا 


ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك تعب محبتك


----------



## moni2002 (16 يونيو 2009)

دي نعمة كبيرة اوي ربنا ادهلنا من خلالك
ربنا يبركك ويحفظك


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (16 يونيو 2009)

شكرا علي المجهود المتميز


ويسوع يعوض تعبك


سلام المسيح


----------



## karkosha (16 نوفمبر 2011)

هذا الموضوع أكثر أكثر من رائع

الله يعطيك حسب قلبك ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------

